

ForumFive - PHP/SQLite Forum in ~5kB - Cub3
http://talk.davidpennington.me/

======
Hawkee
I appreciate that it's got a responsive design. Very clean layout. I'm not so
sure I like the PHP mixed with the HTML. A lightweight templating system might
have been a nice touch.

